# Help first time goat nana !!!



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Do I have to separate the mommy and baby from the rest of the herd for about a week or will they be good together ? I have two bucks and six girls two of which I believe are going to Kidd soon. I will try to get pictures this afternoon.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would definitely separate the doe and her kids for at least 3-5 days. It gives the mom time to recover and bond with her kids before re-joining the herd. I usually keep them in a separate at least a week. If the weather is nice I'll let babies and mom out during the day and lock them up at night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely separate them. Especially from the bucks.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have the bucks in with the does all the time? IF SO, please take them out of the pen. when the girls start to labor they can send off hormones and the bucks think they are in heat and will run her until she can't take it. I have also see them kill the babies.

I always leave mom and babies in their own pen for several day first, then let them out during the day and back together at night until they are at least a month old.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here we will separate for 24 to 48 hours just to give the kids the chance to get nursing down and for them to get to know each other. We have a few does who like to steal babies and this helps prevent that. But as mentioned, if you have the bucks in there now, you need to remove them. After breeding, you dont leave bucks in with does.


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok here is the pictures


















the first two are of the goat that I know is pregnant just not sure when she will kidd. The last one is of her sister that I think is pregnant too. I am not trying to sound ignorant but I have left 
my billies with the girls all year long to help protect them. I will however separate the girls when they are ready to deliver. This is our first time to have babies and we are very excited.


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone ?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

first one looks bred..second im not sure


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So you have no idea when they got bred?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bucks are of no extra use in protection. Best to keep does and bucks separate. You don't want them breeding the does back to soon after kidding or breeding their own daughters. Does come back into heat a week or so after kidding an can be bred right back. This is not healthy for them!

As to your in question doe. I'm not sure. But beings she has been with a buck penned together I would assume she likely is. 

I know a lot of people pen breed but they usually only leave the doe with the buck for a month and this way they have a nice 4 week window instead of "who knows when" to watch for signs of kidding. It's a better choice.


----------



## rusty66211 (Jan 10, 2014)

Since they are with the Bucks all year long no I have no idea when they where bred. They have been with a intact buck the entire time but I got nothing. Then I got a new buck in July and now I have two bred. I am new to all this so please don't think I don't care for my goats I really love my goats but I just have no experience. I now have my two pregnant nannies separate from the herd but in a area together with one more nanny that I don't think is bred. I will try to fix up a pen for them with shelter so they can be by themselves.


----------

